# Repti Rain



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all 
anyone using these Repti Rain ReptiRain® Automatic Misting Machine » Zoo Med Europe was wondering if it would be good for crested geckos 

paul


----------



## Mr Rofls (Mar 10, 2013)

never used them, look good i guess it would be good if you're away for a day or 2, i'll just stick to normal misting


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I used one for several years without any problems. The spray is not as fine as other (more expensive) systems, but is not terrible either. The reservoir (with moderate spraying length and repetition) will last 4-7 days (in my experience). It certainly isn't silent, but isn't terrible in that respect either.

I'd certainly recommend considering it, if you are looking for a basic (i.e. no frills), self contained unit, that is reliable.

Andy


----------

